# No Laying Up - Tourist Sauce



## Junior (Oct 3, 2019)

For all you you tube golf watchers. The NLU guys are doing another round of tourist sauce videos, this time in SW Ireland.  The first video is up now.  I really enjoyed their Scotland trip videos and this time they're visiting all the courses you suspect..... Doonbeg, Lahinch, Ballybunion etc etc.  Not sure if they're paying the 230 Euro fees tho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2019)

I like these guys.  They "get" golf, and they get old school links golf in particular.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 3, 2019)

Junior said:



			For all you you tube golf watchers. The NLU guys are doing another round of tourist sauce videos, this time in SW Ireland.  The first video is up now.  I really enjoyed their Scotland trip videos and this time they're visiting all the courses you suspect..... Doonbeg, Lahinch, Ballybunion etc etc.  Not sure if they're paying the 230 Euro fees tho ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Trust Fund Tron can afford it  Callaway probably bankrolling the whole thing though, especially as Chad is with them.

Really enjoyed the first episode, they clearly didn't rate the course, but still managed to make it entertaining and pull out some interesting stories. Find it baffling they only have 33k subs on Youtube, they're putting out consistently the best golf content on the platform and still struggling to pull views. Love their stuff.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Trust Fund Tron can afford it  Callaway probably bankrolling the whole thing though, especially as Chad is with them.

Really enjoyed the first episode, they clearly didn't rate the course, but still managed to make it entertaining and pull out some interesting stories. Find it baffling they only have 33k subs on Youtube, they're putting out consistently the best golf content on the platform and still struggling to pull views. Love their stuff.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, they get a really high ratio of views to subs. Especially compared to other popular tubers.
For example, they have the same number of views for this piece (26k from 33k subs) as vids from crossfield (287k), Finch (225k) and Ryan (170k) released at roughly the same time.
Makes you wonder how real the higher subscriber numbers really are.


----------



## DRW (Oct 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Trust Fund Tron can afford it  Callaway probably bankrolling the whole thing though, especially as Chad is with them.

Really enjoyed the first episode, they clearly didn't rate the course, but still managed to make it entertaining and pull out some interesting stories. Find it baffling they only have 33k subs on Youtube, they're putting out consistently the best golf content on the platform and still struggling to pull views. Love their stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I think they fall between appeals.

They wont appeal to people who want to see about the course(your normal golfer), they aren't instructional golf(normal golfer), they are more kind of an entertainment channel, quite a bit of history kind of stuff on golf/golf courses and their videos are kind of based around golf(based on the videos I have watched of theirs, I have not seen all videos tbh)

No clear sector/appeal, therefore very much a bit of a niche market they are.

PS I do like their stuff and think their videos are incredibly well produced btw, but just the above is why I think they lack subs


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone think those updated handicap indexes are a bit suspect?  Lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 3, 2019)

Soly's is definitely legit, he's shot some properly low scores since his lessons with Gankas (but is back up to 0.0), not sure about the others, Tron a 2 seems a little low but his scores are online to look at:

https://ghin.com/lookup.aspx - Florida > Todd Schuster


----------



## Junior (Oct 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Anyone think those updated handicap indexes are a bit suspect?  Lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with all their names but some seem decent players.  I know what you mean though.    That said (generalizing I know) I play golf with some Americans through work and can safely say their handicaps are nowhere near where they say they are.   I think they take a few too many mulligans.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Soly's is definitely legit, he's shot some properly low scores since his lessons with Gankas (but is back up to 0.0), not sure about the others, Tron a 2 seems a little low but his scores are online to look at:

https://ghin.com/lookup.aspx - Florida > Todd Schuster
		
Click to expand...


They dont look like the gross scores of man that plays off 2.    

I could be wrong.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 3, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoy the NLU stuff, just a bit of fun rather than the guys who just do the same sort of thing as one another. Tourist Sauce and Strapped are always worth a watch IMO.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Trust Fund Tron can afford it  Callaway probably bankrolling the whole thing though, especially as Chad is with them.

Really enjoyed the first episode, they clearly didn't rate the course, but still managed to make it entertaining and pull out some interesting stories. Find it baffling they only have 33k subs on Youtube, they're putting out consistently the best golf content on the platform and still struggling to pull views. Love their stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I find like a lot of youtubers who build up a bit of a following, there are just too many in-jokes and they're not actually that funny. Mark Crossfield is the worst for this.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 3, 2019)

Big Randy and Neil are the boyos love the strapped bros


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Mark Crossfield is the worst for this.
		
Click to expand...

I delete anything with him on it.   (I've deleted my views about him and his presentation style!)


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm going to check out these guys later when i'm at home.

My personal opinion on golf youtubers (don't expect anyone to agree with me) is that Golf Vlogs UK is the best. It has some good tips on it but is also very funny. They're mid handicappers and they play some good stuff but also the occasional duff. Makes it more real imo.

They're not pros but if I wanted to watch pros I would put Sky Sports Golf on rather than watch Finch/Shields/Ryan etc.


----------



## DRW (Oct 3, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I find like a lot of youtubers who build up a bit of a following, there are just too many in-jokes and they're not actually that funny. Mark Crossfield is the worst for this.
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch his course blogs in some ways to what you say, but do find myself keep returning to listed to MC instructional videos with Dan/Coach which are good videos and quite a bit superior to other coaches videos in that area imho. Like that they appear to try to get people to learn skills rather than 'just swing the club this way'.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2019)

I will have to give this a go. I only watch vlogs now that are more aimed at entertainment. Used to watch reviews but they all of the reviewers seem to follow a pattern. They start with good, solid opinions, then they start getting invited on company press junkets, then they get sponsored and the unfavourable opinions seem to disappear. That is when I stop watching.


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 4, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I find like a lot of youtubers who build up a bit of a following, there are just too many in-jokes and they're not actually that funny. Mark Crossfield is the worst for this.
		
Click to expand...

Crossfield is like marmite I think. Personally I love his vlogs, I like the banter between them all.

I don't watch the NLU guys YouTube stuff as much as I should but I listen to their podcasts while walking the dog.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2019)

It was going well till I heard McGinley squeaking.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2019)

I watched the first 15 minutes or so. Its probably me but I don't really see what the point is of this being made available to the public?

It seems to be a bit of a video diary of _'me & my mates on golfing hols'_ 
No problem with it, prob a good idea. But like most holiday vids/pics its probably best viewed by their friends and family. What makes them think the rest of the world are interested... and if the intended audience is supposed to be the golfing world then the diary style content doesn't really work very well. Just like the quintessential inane twitter/instagram/facebook comments... they're literally telling you what they had for breakfast!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			I watched the first 15 minutes or so. Its probably me but I don't really see what the point is of this being made available to the public?

It seems to be a bit of a video diary of _'me & my mates on golfing hols'_
No problem with it, prob a good idea. But like most holiday vids/pics its probably best viewed by their friends and family. *What makes them think the rest of the world are interested... and if the intended audience is supposed to be the golfing world then the diary style content doesn't really work very well.* Just like the quintessential inane twitter/instagram/facebook comments... they're literally telling you what they had for breakfast!
		
Click to expand...

33k subscribers tells me that some are interested and do enjoy it. 

Doesn't work very well for you, works well for me.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			33k subscribers tells me that some are interested and do enjoy it.

Doesn't work very well for you, works well for me.
		
Click to expand...

Totally get it will have an appeal somewhere, just adding my thoughts on the type of content 
(although to be fair 300k watched a vid of a bloke hitting a wedge with a strip of sandpaper glued to the face. so numbers aren't really a guide)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Totally get it will have an appeal somewhere, just adding my thoughts on the type of content
(although to be fair 300k watched a vid of a bloke hitting a wedge with a strip of sandpaper glued to the face. so numbers aren't really a guide)
		
Click to expand...

They totally are a guide Iâ€™d argue, but letâ€™s not create a black sock-thread type thing here! 
I believe the conclusion is that what some people find enjoyable, others do not!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2019)

I certainly enjoy them, I think they're a bit different and I really like Tom Coyne. Like is writing and having met him I think he's an absolute gentleman with great knowledge.

Very humble.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 4, 2019)

I watched the st Andrews ones and wasn't that taken by them. I doubt I'll bother with these.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 4, 2019)

Enjoy them but theyâ€™re no way near as good as the strapped series


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 4, 2019)

Tourist Sauce is a great series.
The Scotland ones were great as they gave an idea as not just the golf, but the history and the area looks are great.
Theyâ€™ve openly said Doonbeg wasnâ€™t a great course, and forgettable...but the stories of locals are where itâ€™s at.
Strapped is a different ballgame altogether. All about chasing the mega bonus!


----------



## Depreston (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Tourist Sauce is a great series.
The Scotland ones were great as they gave an idea as not just the golf, but the history and the area looks are great.
Theyâ€™ve openly said Doonbeg wasnâ€™t a great course, and forgettable...but the stories of locals are where itâ€™s at.
Strapped is a different ballgame altogether. All about chasing the mega bonus!
		
Click to expand...

The Reno first episode man an amazing end shot


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 5, 2019)

Strapped is the best series on Youtube. So good. Although I absolutely love Wild World of Golf. They're long videos, but so damn good, the one with Julian Suri as on-course commentator was hilarious.


----------



## Junior (Oct 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Strapped is the best series on Youtube. So good. Although I absolutely love Wild World of Golf. They're long videos, but so damn good, the one with Julian Suri as on-course commentator was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

Whats strapped??


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Oct 5, 2019)

Slab said:



			I watched the first 15 minutes or so. Its probably me but I don't really see what the point is of this being made available to the public?

It seems to be a bit of a video diary of _'me & my mates on golfing hols'_
No problem with it, prob a good idea. But like most holiday vids/pics its probably best viewed by their friends and family. What makes them think the rest of the world are interested... and if the intended audience is supposed to be the golfing world then the diary style content doesn't really work very well. Just like the quintessential inane twitter/instagram/facebook comments... they're literally telling you what they had for breakfast!
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses. Like everything else, some like it, some donâ€™t like it.

Personally I think YouTube is great for that very reason; the range of different types of content out there has grown exponentially. Of course not everyone will like everything , but thatâ€™s life.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			Whats strapped??
		
Click to expand...

It's a series that the NLU boys do, Neil and Big Randy for on a trip with just $500 and play 3 rounds of golf and everything else included in that budget. One round if the money round that can win money by achieving a certain number of points.

I really like the content that NLU do, it's fresh something different than what other you tubers are doing. I can see why people wouldn't like it as it does seem a bit in jokey, but once you've listened/watched their content enough you get it. Tourist suace has been the best set of stuff they have done so far, Aus and Scotland being my favourites.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 5, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			It's a series that the NLU boys do, Neil and Big Randy for on a trip with just $500 and play 3 rounds of golf and everything else included in that budget. One round if the money round that can win money by achieving a certain number of points.

I really like the content that NLU do, it's fresh something different than what other you tubers are doing. I can see why people wouldn't like it as it does seem a bit in jokey, but once you've listened/watched their content enough you get it. Tourist suace has been the best set of stuff they have done so far, Aus and Scotland being my favourites.
		
Click to expand...

They also only get 3 balls each, they can find more but to use them they have to be Callaways, otherwise they have to buy more and it comes out of the budget. Bloody love the Strapped boys.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5vefWGHKLbNNXOaMYYERsSLulrhN6yGn


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Makes you wonder how they make a living when you think of the staff they have on board.  33k subs on YouTube is miles below average 

I know theyâ€™ve a decent tie up with callaway but...

Best of luck to them, what a job eh!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2019)

They have few other sponsors too. I am guessing their podcast subscribers out number the you tube ones.

Callaway also sponsor Fairway rollin, which is a somewhat eccentric US podcast.

I am guessing they see something in this for the future, and have invested quite heavilly. When you look at the costs of main stream advertising, telly, and press, this is probably quite cheap in relation, and directly targets consumers who are keen golfers.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 6, 2019)

The Pod is their main money maker. Imagine the Callaway deal is pretty lucrative, they have the NLU shop which will be making them some decent money + then they've worked with companies like BMW, the LPGA and they've just started promoting a CBD company. The Youtube channel is a growing accompaniment to the Podcast, and allows them to get the most out of DJ Pie, who used to make content for the PGA Tour at Skratch. Before DJ joined the team full-time the Youtube channel was barely used.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2019)

DJ Pie?

Sounds wonderful. I must be getting old.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2019)

Strapped isn't floating my boat at all I'm afraid. Very Mickey Mouse like production.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 7, 2019)

Strapped > Tourist Sauce >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wild World of Golf.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2019)

I think the you tube stuff stands beside the pod casts fairly well. I don't think they are really meant to be seperate. By which I mean if you know the characters from being a pod cast subscriber, you get to know how they will react, what the 'in' stuff is, and you appreciate the videos more.
I think just watching strapped, with no prior conception of Neil and Randy wouldn't really work. It is editted differently to the Tourist sauce vids too, to give it a different feel.
The WWofG stuff, agsin you really need to know the characters, and even then, I am not convinced. It seems a bit forced. Trying to explain wolf hammer for instance would take a lot more than one vid.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 8, 2019)

Absolutely love this series. Very well thought out and put together. 

Don't go overboard on showing every hole and green on a course, just a nice flavour of a few holes. Show realistic trips that most people who play golf could put together and afford to play some or all of the courses. And also do a wee bit of travel documentary about the club and area. 

Obviously their personalities and passions shines through. 

Strapped is also good, but personally feel the 'small town' America bit is less interesting for me as I have no intention of travelling to America and do a golf trip around municipal / public courses in Ohio, for example.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 8, 2019)

NLU interviews with the best Pros are great. Watching them have a holiday and playing golf, not too fussed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2019)

Must admit the NLU 'brand' is the first one I go to for golf podcasts or YouTube videos.  

Completely agree you've got to listen/watch a few to get their personalities, but that's what makes them better IMHO.  They all pass the 'go for a pint' test in that I'd happily go for a pint with all of them, unlike other golf youtubers I could mention.   Also I like the fact they are not just desperate for likes/subscribes and therefore the content is not click baity. Normally I can't stand podcasts that get interrupted for commercial breaks but they seem to do it as well as can be done and I don't mind the odd add for Callaway or jerky if it means a lack of videos showing someone testing a 7 iron by hitting it 180 yards and then pleading with you to like , share and subscribe.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2019)

TBH i think its very self undulgent, who wants to see some hackers chomp up courses. i did watch the ones they did when they played around here as a mate who knows one of them recommeded it, but would not bother again


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 10, 2019)

Lahinch is now on YouTube and they certainly did it justice.

ðŸ‘


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 10, 2019)

I enjoy all their stuff and the intro to the podcast is fantastic.


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2019)

Tralee is up.......looks quirky and amazing.  Anyone played ?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2019)

Junior said:



			Tralee is up.......looks quirky and amazing.  Anyone played ?
		
Click to expand...


Played it twice in the last year.  Awsome.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2019)

Junior said:



			Tralee is up.......looks quirky and amazing.  Anyone played ?
		
Click to expand...







Clipping one off the 8th tee


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2019)

18th tee box.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2019)

I love their drone work. It just adds another dimension to the footage.


----------



## Chisteve (Nov 14, 2019)

I enjoy the NLU podcasts and tourist sauce shows 

not the usual Americans view on things 

good to see there views on stuff although sometimes goes on a bit


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2019)

Junior said:



			Tralee is up.......looks quirky and amazing.  Anyone played ?
		
Click to expand...

Best in the UK for me including Royal County down, although havent played Muirfield yet.

Front 9 are good clifftop style links holes, back 9 is in a dune scape. There are 2 river inlets on each side and the sea on the other and surrounding hills and mountains. Some brilliantly crafted holes and also a little castellated tower.


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2019)

Click on pictures for a bigger version, then click again on for a bigger version.

If you ever get the chance to play Tralee, go for it.

Welcome up there with the best, course was FUN from the beginning to the end and views up there with the best(conditioning wasn't brilliant but Tralee(& European) are the two courses I would loved to revisit, as both better than superb).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2019)

DRW said:


































Click on pictures for a bigger version, then click again on for a bigger version.

If you ever get the chance to play Tralee, go for it.

Welcome up there with the best, course was FUN from the beginning to the end and views up there with the best(conditioning wasn't brilliant but Tralee(& European) are the two courses I would loved to revisit, as both better than superb).
		
Click to expand...

That first pic - the par 4, my that would take two great blows to get on in two into the prevailing wind. I think i was driver, 5 wood 6 iron, was made up with a 5.


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			That first pic - the par 4, my that would take two great blows to get on in two into the prevailing wind. I think i was driver, 5 wood 6 iron, was made up with a 5.
		
Click to expand...

The 12th is a fun hole, especially as you have seen it from the 10th & 11th, so know what is coming up. Think we choose to hit from the green tees on that hole, so about 420yards?, 15-20 yards shorter than whites and wind was more off the right but tbh it was fairly still(10-15mph?). Son didn't hit a good drive down the left and was driver/3 wood to green, not the kind of club/or side to approach from, you want to hit to that green but he pulled it off, I hit a great drive then an 8 iron to the right of the green(With the ball above my feet and not wanting to go left, wasn't a good combination and didn't fancy the walk of shame down the side of the dune that the green was on ) .

But sounds like you had a windy day into ?, so would be a right beast of a hole!

EDIT But what a great course, my favourite links course, had everything, welcome, views, course, fun, challenging, do/die holes & playable etc.


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 15, 2019)

Watched the latest one last night, Tralee looked absolutely amazing. It should be though for 250 euro's. Personally, I don't think I would ever pay that for a round of golf.

The latest podcast with Paul Goydos and Kevin Sutherland was brilliant as well.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not as impressed by the Irish series as previous tourist sauce. Partly it's me - I have no particular interest in paying American prices for bagtag golf without having access to lots of cheaper courses nearby to make up a trip (ike you get in Scotland).
But partly it's because of a lack of a narrative in the playing parts. Having some sort of a match in progress, or a target to be met, is more interesting imho.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 15, 2019)

Theyâ€™ve clearly learnt a lot about making these shows because Iâ€™ve gone back to watch the Scotland tourist sauce as I never bothered, and itâ€™s just not as engaging as the Ireland one (a bit like the residents at each country I suppose ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2019)

Springveldt said:



			Watched the latest one last night, Tralee looked absolutely amazing. It should be though for 250 euro's. Personally, I don't think I would ever pay that for a round of golf.

The latest podcast with Paul Goydos and Kevin Sutherland was brilliant as well.
		
Click to expand...

I played Tralee a while back... super place but shocked that they now charge 250 euros.  I guess they are catering to Americans looking to find out where their great granddads came from!!          Explains why we go to play in hot climates now, rather than Ireland.


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2019)

You can play it for euros 60, normally they do a captains charity day  :-

https://twitter.com/traleegolflinks/status/1145208410280988673

Most of the Ireland top courses are now eye watering prices, and then you allow for travel across and how expensive everything is over there, its an expensive trip.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2019)

DRW said:



			The 12th is a fun hole, especially as you have seen it from the 10th & 11th, so know what is coming up. Think we choose to hit from the green tees on that hole, so about 420yards?, 15-20 yards shorter than whites and wind was more off the right but tbh it was fairly still(10-15mph?). Son didn't hit a good drive down the left and was driver/3 wood to green, not the kind of club/or side to approach from, you want to hit to that green but he pulled it off, I hit a great drive then an 8 iron to the right of the green(With the ball above my feet and not wanting to go left, wasn't a good combination and didn't fancy the walk of shame down the side of the dune that the green was on ) .

But sounds like you had a windy day into ?, so would be a right beast of a hole!

EDIT But what a great course, my favourite links course, had everything, welcome, views, course, fun, challenging, do/die holes & playable etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we were off the whites and I think it wasnt my best drive, as was on the right and on a little hillock, so had about 220 plus in, and as you know it's all carry (the approach). A great risk/reward hole. Definitely a hole that you could play a "nearest in 2" on, although probably then takes 60% of the field out of play. Brilliant getting on/parallel in two. 

The par 3 afterwards is one were you need to get your distances right also, as that's some steep hill you'll be playing from if short.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 18, 2019)

Catching up with the Ireland ones again, some great footage and fun had by all. Adare Manor didn't grab me at all, think I just hate that style of course, not saying I wouldn't play it. British Isles for me is about links golf.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Catching up with the Ireland ones again, some great footage and fun had by all. Adare Manor didn't grab me at all, think I just hate that style of course, not saying I wouldn't play it. British Isles for me is about links golf.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve got to stop agreeing on things. 

Lahinch looks so much more appealing.

I think itâ€™s only a matter of time before they do a Surrey Tourist sauce to be honest


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 18, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Weâ€™ve got to stop agreeing on things.

Lahinch looks so much more appealing.

I think itâ€™s only a matter of time before they do a Surrey Tourist sauce to be honest
		
Click to expand...

Soly did a podcast about heathland golf, and courses he played in England. Itâ€™ll definitely happen. Potentially a links England too. Probably north-west


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 18, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Soly did a podcast about heathland golf, and courses he played in England. Itâ€™ll definitely happen. Potentially a links England too. Probably north-west
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Iâ€™ve chatted to him on twitter recently about Burnham as itâ€™s on their radar


----------



## Nidge (Nov 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Best in the UK for me including Royal County down, although havent played Muirfield yet.

Front 9 are good clifftop style links holes, back 9 is in a dune scape. There are 2 river inlets on each side and the sea on the other and surrounding hills and mountains. Some brilliantly crafted holes and also a little castellated tower.
		
Click to expand...

Best in the UK?  It's in Ireland, mate.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Nidge said:



			Best in the UK?  It's in Ireland, mate.
		
Click to expand...

Northern Ireland, which is part of the UK.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Northern Ireland, which is part of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Tralee isnâ€™t it in NI


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tralee isnâ€™t it in NI
		
Click to expand...

Tralee isnâ€™t, but Royal County Down is, and thatâ€™s what he quoted.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 19, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Tralee isnâ€™t, but Royal County Down is, and thatâ€™s what he quoted.
		
Click to expand...

Read it again.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Read it again.
		
Click to expand...

Ok...I read it again, and it still says Royal County Down...


----------



## DRW (Nov 19, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Ok...I read it again, and it still says Royal County Down...
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Monthly list of best golf courses, covers the UK and Ireland. That is why LB said what he did.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2019)

Nidge said:



			Best in the UK?  It's in Ireland, mate.
		
Click to expand...

 I meant GB & I.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 19, 2019)

And another thing, I'm enjoying this series better without Erik Anders Lang.


----------



## AdamC28 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			And another thing, I'm enjoying this series better without Erik Anders Lang.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€˜s not been in any of the series?


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 19, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Heâ€˜s not been in any of the series?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah my bad, getting my YouTubers mixed up now I've watched that many.


----------



## AdamC28 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah my bad, getting my YouTubers mixed up now I've watched that many.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 20, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Heâ€˜s not been in any of the series?
		
Click to expand...

He was in a Callaway corporate thing with them (when Randy had a putting lesson off Michelle Wie)


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 6, 2019)

Just caught up on the last couple of these. Enjoyed that. 

Tom Coyne is a gentleman.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just caught up on the last couple of these. Enjoyed that.

Tom Coyne is a gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

Some proper golf courses in this series


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 11, 2019)

New strapped was brilliant.  Baltimore


----------



## Dogma (Dec 11, 2019)

New Strapped is fantastic! 

ICARITO!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 12, 2019)

I wasn't impressed with the latest strapped. Too much golf, not enough Baltimore. The golf hadxz good story, with Icarito doing his thing, but there is normally a bit more local flavour.

Hopefully the next episode will be more on form.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I wasn't impressed with the latest strapped. Too much golf, not enough Baltimore. The golf hadxz good story, with Icarito doing his thing, but there is normally a bit more local flavour.

Hopefully the next episode will be more on form.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I know nothing of Baltimore, but it looked like a really interesting city. Hopefully, the subsequent episodes will shine a bit more life. The insights into parts of America that are somewhat under the radar is one of my favourite bits of strapped.


----------



## Grant85 (Dec 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I wasn't impressed with the latest strapped. Too much golf, not enough Baltimore. The golf hadxz good story, with Icarito doing his thing, but there is normally a bit more local flavour.

Hopefully the next episode will be more on form.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will def be more Baltimore in the other 2 episodes. 



pendodave said:



			Agreed.  I know nothing of Baltimore, but it looked like a really interesting city. Hopefully, the subsequent episodes will shine a bit more life. The insights into parts of America that are somewhat under the radar is one of my favourite bits of strapped.
		
Click to expand...

Was in Baltimore this year for 3 days. Really nice city. Great city centre and harbour area. Has a bad rep for being a bit of a crime hub in some areas, but imo well worth a visit but stick to a hotel or apartment between the stadiums and harbour area.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I wasn't impressed with the latest strapped. Too much golf, not enough Baltimore. The golf hadxz good story, with Icarito doing his thing, but there is normally a bit more local flavour.

Hopefully the next episode will be more on form.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think there will be more on that in the later episodes. Normally when they get to their accommodation you see a lot more where they talk to the locals etc.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 29, 2020)

For those interested Episode 1 of the new series is now up. Tourist Sauce: The Carolinas


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2020)

Consistently excellent content.


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 9, 2020)

Not Tourist Sauce but for those who watch NLU vids they have the first of a new Strapped series.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 9, 2020)

road2ruin said:



			Not Tourist Sauce but for those who watch NLU vids they have the first of a new Strapped series.
		
Click to expand...

Buzzing


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2020)

road2ruin said:



			Not Tourist Sauce but for those who watch NLU vids they have the first of a new Strapped series.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely its in a city (Peoria, Illinois)  in the USA that I have to visit twice a year for work too.   Enjoyed the first video.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 9, 2020)

Been re watching strapped the last few days. Really enjoyed the one with Max Homa, and the new one just as good. 

Feel like the mega bonus might be in play this time round.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 10, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Been re watching strapped the last few days. Really enjoyed the one with Max Homa, and the new one just as good.

Feel like the mega bonus might be in play this time round.
		
Click to expand...

If they continue to play courses that are rated 5 shots easier than par then Neil should get the mega bonus at some point.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 10, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			If they continue to play courses that are rated 5 shots easier than par then Neil should get the mega bonus at some point.
		
Click to expand...

No chance sooooooo in his head


----------



## pendodave (Sep 10, 2020)

Junior said:



			Bizarrely its in a city (Peoria, Illinois)  in the USA that I have to visit twice a year for work too.   Enjoyed the first video.
		
Click to expand...

I'm ashamed to admit, I'd never heard of it.
Though, thanks to wiki, i am now a little wiser. I enjoy the non touristy parts of the US they go to - the Baltimore series was great in that respect.
To be fair, playing golf up the east coast of scotland has been similarly eye opening for me. Well planned golf trips are just a geography field trip in disguise.


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I'm ashamed to admit, I'd never heard of it.
Though, thanks to wiki, i am now a little wiser. I enjoy the non touristy parts of the US they go to - the Baltimore series was great in that respect.
To be fair, playing golf up the east coast of scotland has been similarly eye opening for me. Well planned golf trips are just a geography field trip in disguise.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ashamed!  I would not have either unless our head offices weren't there.   Its a city to them but more what I'd call a big town.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			Its a city to them but more what I'd call a big town.
		
Click to expand...

We used to host German students, seems in Germany they only have cities or 'willages'


----------



## pendodave (Nov 11, 2020)

Working my way through the oregon series at the moment.
It looks great, but tbh my overriding thought is that i must get up to scotland as soon as the days get longer in the spring. Every time they say how great bandon is, i just think "yeah, but no better than x, y or z days I've spent on the links".
Still, 20 minutes well spent.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 11, 2020)

Really enjoying the oregon series. I like how they are doing the Bandon courses, each episode reflecting the nature of the narrator.


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 3, 2021)

Just a heads up to those who are interested that the new series of Strapped starts overnight. This one is based in Tallahassee.


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 22, 2021)

Really enjoyed the latest season of Strapped, as ever. I do think their content has been impacted by COVID as you'd expect but i'm always really happy when there's some new content from these lads.


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 13, 2021)

New season of Strapped starts on Wednesday, New Mexico.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2021)

road2ruin said:



			New season of Strapped starts on Wednesday, New Mexico.
		
Click to expand...

They’ve also got a four part series looking at recent Ryder cup venues in US worth a watch.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 22, 2022)

New season of Strapped has started with the first episode available.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 22, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			New season of Strapped has started with the first episode available.
		
Click to expand...

best golf related content going is strapped


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2022)

She's out tonight so I'll stick this on when the kids are in bed.
Love their content, so much better than some who have more subs on YouTube.


----------



## davemc1 (May 6, 2022)

The latest episode of strapped has to be one of their best yet. Randy was so pished 😆


----------

